# Best plow truck for commercial and residential plowing?h



## Wolverinesfan1

Hi guys. Just wanted some experienced sound advice. I'm currently using a 14' Silverado half-ton with snow plow prep with 7Ft 2015 boss. Has heavy duty front ranchero shocks and nice set up for plowing. It actually plowed really well in a lot of bad storms this year in Northern Michigan, even with wet heavy snow (Didn't go sideways much at all) . I know I need to go to a 3/4 ton with plow package having 20 accounts now and some being commercial. My truck is just too damn nice and on smaller side for plowing those many accounts. What is the best year make and model to plow with and why? What truck has the best transmission ever made for plowing you think? I want to run an 8' Vboss or 7'6 boss vplow with back blade. I loved using a back blade with an older set up I had. Please let me know what you guys think. I appreciate the feedback 

Jeff Nothelfer owner /operator

MowsquitoTech


----------



## peteo1

It comes down to opinion and personal preference more than anything else. If you're a chevy guy buy another chevy and roll on with it. Each truck manufacturer has its good and bad and its only a matter of time till something breaks. As far as the plow goes, Boss is a solid make. Do you have a dealer near you? Like trucks at some point you'll need parts and having a dealer close by is necessary in my opinion. You dont want to be driving an hour to get a cylinder, wiring harness, etc in a storm. I know that might be a bit of a vague reply but like I said, a lot of it is personal preference. Good luck and Go Blue


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Full size Ford Bronco or Chevy Blazer, perhaps even the Power Wagon equivalent

Full size truck short wheelbase and the power to push


----------



## FredG

Wolverinesfan1;2120534 said:


> Hi guys. Just wanted some experienced sound advice. I'm currently using a 14' Silverado half-ton with snow plow prep with 7Ft 2015 boss. Has heavy duty front ranchero shocks and nice set up for plowing. It actually plowed really well in a lot of bad storms this year in Northern Michigan, even with wet heavy snow (Didn't go sideways much at all) . I know I need to go to a 3/4 ton with plow package having 20 accounts now and some being commercial. My truck is just too damn nice and on smaller side for plowing those many accounts. What is the best year make and model to plow with and why? What truck has the best transmission ever made for plowing you think? I want to run an 8' Vboss or 7'6 boss vplow with back blade. I loved using a back blade with an older set up I had. Please let me know what you guys think. I appreciate the feedback
> 
> Jeff Nothelfer owner /operator
> 
> MowsquitoTech


You got a 14 GM 1/2 ton beefed up some. If its working for you why change. I agree with a 3/4 or 1 ton. If your looking for a new truck the GM HD duramax allison are a good combo. Real good resale.


----------



## framer1901

Pick the flavor of truck you prefer. Make it a one ton with a diesel, long bed (better yet is a flat bed) regular cab. Put good tires on it. Put your favorite brand out front either in a Vee or expandable, 9' though. Hang something expandable out back, 14-16'.

I spent 12hrs in our truck like that (I usually drive a loader) and give me a few more nights in it and I'll give anyone a run for their money - you can flat out get work done in that.

IMO, the diesel gives you more than enough power so that you don't abuse the truck, same thing with the one ton, added spring in the back.


----------



## SnoFarmer

..............


----------



## NThill93

go drive all 3 brands of HD trucks and pick what you like best
find all the plow dealers by you and find the best service/price


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Subscribed...........and running oot for some  to wash down my


----------



## triplestrokes

Personally i run an 01 F350 regular cab with an 8' flatbed. Buyers vbox, 210 snow ex for parking garages and a Wideout. Works great for me.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1

Thanks man! Sounds like solid advice to me. We do have an awesome boss dealer in the city. I live in Traverse City so we have a lot of people actually for being so far north : ) . A guy who works on transmissions I just spoke to said " the guys who change their tranny fluid every year I will hardly ever see, those who don't I see more frequently. He said it really does make a huge difference getting you tranny fluid changed each year.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1

Right on. Ya I think regular cab and taking off tailgate and just sliding in a 2x4 so stuff doesn't slide out is best for visibility and regular cab for more room to maneuver.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1

I appreciate that. Well it's beefed up because of the factory snow plow prep package. But even with larger engine option and ranchero heavy duty springs and shocks, it only allows for an 7"ft plow on it cuz truck is just overall smaller. That's too much back and forth and not enough pesos for the time haha. Thanks for the advice fellas!


----------



## Western1

1olddogtwo;2120539 said:


> Full size Ford Bronco or Chevy Blazer, perhaps even the Power Wagon equivalent
> 
> Full size truck short wheelbase and the power to push


One of the greatest all around plow vehicles has to be the old K5 Blazers and Jimmys! I used to plow with them!


----------



## john r

Start with a 1 ton then go from there. Takes a lickin and keeps on tickin


----------



## Buswell Forest

Super Duty.


----------



## JustJeff

framer1901;2120544 said:


> Pick the flavor of truck you prefer. Make it a one ton with a diesel, long bed (better yet is a flat bed) regular cab. Put good tires on it. Put your favorite brand out front either in a Vee or expandable, 9' though. Hang something expandable out back, 14-16'.
> 
> I spent 12hrs in our truck like that (I usually drive a loader) and give me a few more nights in it and I'll give anyone a run for their money - you can flat out get work done in that.
> 
> IMO, the diesel gives you more than enough power so that you don't abuse the truck, same thing with the one ton, added spring in the back.


Why a diesel, exactly?


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

1olddogtwo;2120539 said:


> Full size Ford Bronco or Chevy Blazer, perhaps even the Power Wagon equivalent
> 
> Full size truck short wheelbase and the power to push


The best plow trucks ever. I miss my 1979 K5 and 1990 Blazers with Chevys 350 in them. I also pushed with a few old full size Broncos with 302 and 351.

You asked what is the best, these are.


----------



## Buswell Forest

Foolishness to say a 38 year old truck is the best for commercial plowing.

Go buy a leftover 2016 Super Duty in September. Ford will be absolutely giving them away because of the rollout of the "all aluminum" 2017. You will then have the best plow truck. And the gas engine is all you will need to plow. If you will tow over 8k pounds, then consider a diesel.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Buswell Forest;2120862 said:


> Foolishness to say a 38 year old truck is the best for commercial plowing.
> 
> Go buy a leftover 2016 Super Duty in September. Ford will be absolutely giving them away because of the rollout of the "all aluminum" 2017. You will then have the best plow truck. And the gas engine is all you will need to plow. If you will tow over 8k pounds, then consider a diesel.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2118513#post2118513

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=166464

Don't have these problems with a 38-58 year old truck


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Buswell Forest;2120862 said:


> Foolishness to say a 38 year old truck is the best for commercial plowing.
> 
> Go buy a leftover 2016 Super Duty in September. Ford will be absolutely giving them away because of the rollout of the "all aluminum" 2017. You will then have the best plow truck. And the gas engine is all you will need to plow. If you will tow over 8k pounds, then consider a diesel.


http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?p=2118513#post2118513

http://www.plowsite.com/showthread.php?t=166464

Don't have these problems with a 18-38-58 year old truck


----------



## JustJeff

Buswell Forest;2120862 said:


> Foolishness to say a 38 year old truck is the best for commercial plowing.
> 
> Go buy a leftover 2016 Super Duty in September. Ford will be absolutely giving them away because of the rollout of the "all aluminum" 2017. You will then have the best plow truck. And the gas engine is all you will need to plow. If you will tow over 8k pounds, then consider a diesel.


Agree with the gas and leftover F series, but disagree with the 8K part for diesel. Even half-ton Rams are towing 9K- with gas engines now. I'd think to justify a diesel anymore you'd have to tow quite a bit more. Probably in the 12-15K range to justify a diesel.


----------



## BUFF

'93-'97 F-350, 7.5l gas, reg cab, 5spd manual trans, steel flat bed, 235/85/16E (winter rated), Boss DXT w/wings.Thumbs UpThumbs Up


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Now a SD reg cab shortbed.....oh yea!


----------



## Wolverinesfan1

Agree. Surely wouldn't be my choice using a truck to plow in that rusted out the frame 15 years a go lol. I see so many rag tag companies up here that start plowing and when they have the one major breakdown it's all over for them and they go back to work in the factory. Too many people who do outdoor service work that shouldn't be IMO. Back on point, Will hopefully find a 3/4 ton with bigger engine option and plow package option that has never been plowed with, if possible haha. Will pry go 8ft boss vplow with back blade. Want just enough truck size for some nice residential accounts I do without truck being too big, but also have the size and pushing power to tackle medium sized commercial lots (less than 20,000 sq ft. Appreciate the thoughts and knowledge gentleman! Now Let's hope we can get a few more nice plows in before the end of the month to finish strong  Have a great weekend and keep grindin...


----------



## Banksy

Harleyjeff;2120826 said:


> Why a diesel, exactly?


Thank you. Get a diesel so you don't abuse the truck? What does that mean?!


----------



## leigh

Best tranny is hands down Allison,Only problem is you have to get a diesel(if that's a problem) or get a older nice condition 8.1 gas with the Allison in a 3500.


----------



## JMHConstruction

What is your budget? A truck is a truck. They all will require maintenance and all will have break downs, especially if you use it hard with towing and plowing. We need to know more about what you're going to do with the truck other than plowing. Also, if you get a back blade for residential, how will you apply salt to your commercial accounts? I assume you won't use your walk behind. Just food for thought. Give us more details about what you'll be doing, how big are your residential places, how big are your commercial places, lots of tight turns, etc. If you get a 1 ton truck and all your residential are straight in and out and you have big commercial accounts an 8' blade is leaving money on the table IMO.


----------



## SnoFarmer

This is best
No this is best
Naw ah

Ho yea..
Yea.

Morons.

Not one is better that the other.
Thay all have issues
They all have strong points.

Now what you have to do is go drive them.
Do your home work useing facts not opinions of the brand blind sheeple.

I stick mostely with one make becuse I know how to fix and maintain that brand.

As for the size of vehicel.
Folks do drives with jeeps to 550's to tractors.

You have to figure out what will fit your needs.
I've used jeeps , 3500's, tractors, 4 wheelers, 2500's,
Reg cabs to quad cabs to long box, .and a snow cat on an occasion.

Or find the plow you want, then find a 4x4 that can handle it.

Don't limit yourself, get more truck than you need.

Did you really think we would have a truck picked out for you?


----------



## LapeerLandscape

The best truck for plowing is the one that's paid for.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

The best truck for plowing has not been built yet.


----------



## SnoFarmer

This is my plow-truck There are many like it, but this one is mine. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me my plow-truck is useless. Without my plow-truck I am useless. I must push my plow true. I must plow straighter than the competition who is trying to beat me. I must out plow him before he out plows me. I will. My plow-truck and I know that what counts in business is not the lots we plow, the noise of our intent , or the flashing lights we make. We know that it is the pay that counts. We will collect.

My plow-truck is human, even as I am human, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strengths, its parts, its accessories, its plow andlights, will keep my plow-truck clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other.

Before God I swear this creed. My plow-truck and I are the defenders of my city. We are the masters of our lots and drives . We are the saviors of my community.

So be it, until victory is Ours and there is no competition .


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2120870 said:



> Now a SD reg cab shortbed.....oh yea!


This would be my choice too. Unfortunately ford hasn't figured out there would be a market for it.


----------



## framer1901

Banksy;2120937 said:


> Thank you. Get a diesel so you don't abuse the truck? What does that mean?!


I have both gas and diesel and we don't buy new trucks every few years.

We plow roads and with even 6" of snow on the road, the diesel tracks straighter, doesn't get pushed around as much - the same could be said for wind rowing parking lots.

We plow quantities of snow here, well most years.

Torque - you can just tell with the throttle peddle, way different.

A 14' back blade full of wet snow.

Somewhat in resale value.

Our 5.4l gas is a gutless POS pig compared to our 6.4 and 6.7 diesels.

I'm just a believer in not leaning on things hard if you want them to last, maybe some bean counter could do a cost to own comparison of gas verses diesel stretching the mileage out to 100 or 200k.


----------



## framer1901

Mark Oomkes;2121039 said:


> The best truck for plowing has not been built yet.


Did you see that thread last year or year before, that guy in Alaska building purpose built truck for plowing, thought it was some blazer or something with beefed up frame, added weight, central hydraulics......


----------



## Wolverinesfan1

JMHConstruction;2121005 said:


> What is your budget? A truck is a truck. They all will require maintenance and all will have break downs, especially if you use it hard with towing and plowing. We need to know more about what you're going to do with the truck other than plowing. Also, if you get a back blade for residential, how will you apply salt to your commercial accounts? I assume you won't use your walk behind. Just food for thought. Give us more details about what you'll be doing, how big are your residential places, how big are your commercial places, lots of tight turns, etc. If you get a 1 ton truck and all your residential are straight in and out and you have big commercial accounts an 8' blade is leaving money on the table IMO.


Ya good stuff there thanks. Budget... Can pretty much get anything but want to go used for plow truck, mower set up, and spraying mosquitoes/pest control cuz of herbicides thst will get all over in truck from getting in and out. Maybe like a 2010 with 100k miles. Ya a spreader would be a pain in the ass with a back blade and pulling salt off the back of truck wouldnt it haha. My commercial wont be over 15,000 sq ft or more. Nothing huge. Am doing a snow blower route hooking up a perma green spreader to hitch for easy loading and unloading of snowblower tho. Thought that seemed like a nice idea instead of in back of truck or a trailer. I also will be hauling a 16" dual axle trailer wirh a couple exmarks in the future and will have a 100 gallon water tank with some pest equipment also. Will need 2 trucks next season for sure to seperate the 2 and just use one for each . So kind of what im looking at right now


----------



## Buswell Forest

SnoFarmer;2121047 said:


> This is my plow-truck There are many like it, but this one is mine. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life. Without me my plow-truck is useless. Without my plow-truck I am useless. I must push my plow true. I must plow straighter than the competition who is trying to beat me. I must out plow him before he out plows me. I will. My plow-truck and I know that what counts in business is not the lots we plow, the noise of our intent , or the flashing lights we make. We know that it is the pay that counts. We will collect.
> 
> My plow-truck is human, even as I am human, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strengths, its parts, its accessories, its plow andlights, will keep my plow-truck clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other.
> 
> Before God I swear this creed. My plow-truck and I are the defenders of my city. We are the masters of our lots and drives . We are the saviors of my community.
> 
> So be it, until victory is Ours and there is no competition .


You either have too much liquor, or too much time on your hands, or both.


----------



## Buswell Forest

Used trucks are not really the best investments these days. JMO.

Unless you have cash in hand, you will be paying interest on a used truck loan...but a new leftover can be had for 0%. And the price of used trucks seem to be 9/10ths the price of new. And then there is your public image and pride of ownership. While you can not bill for those, they do have value.

Good luck with whatever you decide to do.


----------



## Casper1

Buswell Forest;2121071 said:


> You either have too much liquor, or too much time on your hands, or both.


It's just a spin on the Rifleman's Creed.Thumbs Up



> *Rifleman's Creed*​This is my rifle. There are many like it, but this one is mine.
> My rifle is my best friend. It is my life. I must master it as I must master my life.
> Without me, my rifle is useless. Without my rifle, I am useless. I must fire my rifle true. I must shoot straighter than my enemy who is trying to kill me. I must shoot him before he shoots me. I will...
> My rifle and I know that what counts in war is not the rounds we fire, the noise of our burst, nor the smoke we make. We know that it is the hits that count. We will hit...
> My rifle is human, even as I, because it is my life. Thus, I will learn it as a brother. I will learn its weaknesses, its strength, its parts, its accessories, its sights and its barrel. I will keep my rifle clean and ready, even as I am clean and ready. We will become part of each other. We will...
> Before God, I swear this creed. My rifle and I are the defenders of my country. We are the masters of our enemy. We are the saviors of my life.
> So be it, until victory is America's and there is no enemy, but peace!


----------



## SnoFarmer

Casper1;2121080 said:


> It's just a spin on the Rifleman's Creed.Thumbs Up


Thumbs Up..........


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Buswell Forest;2121071 said:


> You either have too much liquor, or too much time on your hands, or both.


Shrooms......


----------



## Pushin 2 Please

Mark Oomkes;2121087 said:


> Shrooms......


Blahahahahaha.....


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2121087 said:


> Shrooms......


Unlike your lead water, the effects of shrooms wares off...

Thumbs Up organic over LSD , every time....

It's been a while... Ho say 34-36 years.....
Some of It's a littel fuzzy even with a 4 drug rule....


----------



## JustJeff

framer1901;2121058 said:


> I have both gas and diesel and we don't buy new trucks every few years.
> 
> We plow roads and with even 6" of snow on the road, the diesel tracks straighter, doesn't get pushed around as much - the same could be said for wind rowing parking lots.
> 
> We plow quantities of snow here, well most years.
> 
> Torque - you can just tell with the throttle peddle, way different.
> 
> A 14' back blade full of wet snow.
> 
> Somewhat in resale value.
> 
> Our 5.4l gas is a gutless POS pig compared to our 6.4 and 6.7 diesels.
> 
> I'm just a believer in not leaning on things hard if you want them to last, maybe some bean counter could do a cost to own comparison of gas verses diesel stretching the mileage out to 100 or 200k.


If you're getting "pushed around", it's your rear end that's being pushed, correct? Not your front. So that has nothing to due with the weight of the diesel, which is up front. It's a traction/weight issue. You either don't have enough weight in the rear end, or poor tires. The torque you're talking about, whether it be in a gas truck or diesel is only as good as the traction is. And as the old saying goes, you run out of traction long before you run out of power. A diesel is a 7-8K option with the transmission that goes along with it. The ONLY advantage to plowing with a diesel vs gas, is fuel savings. And right now, diesel is more expensive than gas, so that's either a wash, or the diesel comes up short on that as well. When you compare fuel cost on both vs. MPG. When you're done with the truck yes, you do get more on resale value, but that has nothing to do with it's efficiency or lack of it when plowing snow. The fuel savings will NEVER compensate for the initial cost of the diesel engine and trans. The diesel engine is only advantageous to a person that's towing a lot of weight regularly nowadays. 20 Years ago it was a different story, but not anymore. And this is coming from a diesel owner.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2121100 said:


> Unlike your lead water, the effects of shrooms wares off...
> 
> Thumbs Up organic over LSD , every time....
> 
> It's been a while... Ho say 34-36 years.....
> Some of It's a littel fuzzy even with a 4 drug rule....


As I told you, thank the good Lord I am 2 hours away from Flint and my well water is better than the crap Coors or Budweiser uses.


----------



## Buswell Forest

I want a diesel next time around. Not because I really need it. I am just a hedonist.


----------



## Freshwater

Buswell Forest;2121133 said:


> I want a diesel next time around. Not because I really need it. I am just a hedonist.


I can't drive diesel, the fumes make me sick. If there's backing up involved in can't do it. As such all my trucks are gas, my skidsteer is gas, only thing that's diesel is my mini ex but there's not much backing up with that. I've never not had enough power to plow either, all 5.4L trucks.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Gas skid, 70's vintage?


----------



## ktfbgb

I have to say that I love my diesel. I pull a cargo trailer full of construction tools 5 days a week. If I'm not pulling that them I'm pulling my 16' flat bed, or my 20' gooseneck horse trailer. I've done all that with the gassers also. If your trailering that much then you notice the difference. I love having the extra torque to pull away from a situation etc. going 75mph up hill on the interstate. That being said my gassers could do the same thing to an extent. They certainly did the job. I just prefer the diesel. It's not going to pay for itself so it's just a matter of personal preference. Oh and I love having the exhaust brake on the Cummins. It's saves a lot on the brakes.


----------



## JustJeff

This was my whole point. For trailering heavy loads diesel makes all the sense in the World. But it suits no purpose for strictly plowing.


----------



## ktfbgb

Harleyjeff;2121159 said:


> This was my whole point. For trailering heavy loads diesel makes all the sense in the World. But it suits no purpose for strictly plowing.


Thumbs Up in fact I would say it's more of a pain. Because of the extra weight from the diesel and the inner cooler sitting low, I had to do a two inch level kit on mine just to get up to spec height so the cutting edge would sit square on the ground. Many times you don't need to do that with the gassers.


----------



## Freshwater

ktfbgb;2121155 said:


> I have to say that I love my diesel. I pull a cargo trailer full of construction tools 5 days a week. If I'm not pulling that them I'm pulling my 16' flat bed, or my 20' gooseneck horse trailer. I've done all that with the gassers also. If your trailering that much then you notice the difference. I love having the extra torque to pull away from a situation etc. going 75mph up hill on the interstate. That being said my gassers could do the same thing to an extent. They certainly did the job. I just prefer the diesel. It's not going to pay for itself so it's just a matter of personal preference. Oh and I love having the exhaust brake on the Cummins. It's saves a lot on the brakes.


Push button integrated towing on both my gas trucks, gives you engine braking. Super Duty Ford!!!


----------



## Freshwater

1olddogtwo;2121151 said:


> Gas skid, 70's vintage?


The small skids, you could get gas into the 90's. S 70 size. But yeah the one I'm running now is a 1980 john deere 60, made by owatonna corp in minnesota. Simple and reliable machines.


----------



## Wolverinesfan1

Good point on the pricing of used trucks and new Buswell Forest. After reading your quote you must do and love you some serious snow plowing  . Let the white gold fall and blow and hope to hell our trannys don't go !


----------



## SnoFarmer

Freshwater;2121178 said:


> Push button integrated towing on both my gas trucks, gives you engine braking. Super Duty Ford!!!


You can engine brake and have intregreated tow haul at the push of a button with a diesel too.
Plus, it has what yours can't, a exhaust break.
That can and does save on the brakes far beyond what down shifting does..
Heavy duty ram/ cummins.

I dont plow with my diesel, it's a towing drown, highway queen.:laughing:


----------



## Freshwater

SnoFarmer;2121238 said:


> You can engine brake and have intregreated tow haul at the push of a button with a diesel too.
> Plus, it has what yours can't, a exhaust break.
> That can and does save on the brakes far beyond what down shifting does..
> Heavy duty ram/ cummins.
> 
> I dont plow with my diesel, it's a towing drown, highway queen.:laughing:


I'm not anti diesel, they're just anti me. I seriously can't take the fumes. It's the same with the commercial degreaser used in restaurants, stuff burns my throat to the point I have to leave the room.

To the op, sometimes I feel my truck is too big for drives. Theirs a guy on here that runs a wide out on a raptor with no issues. Might be worth looking into. As far as new or used, depends on where the best deal is when you buy. If you find a sweet deal on something used don't hesitate and vise versa.


----------



## Bighammer

You want to haul a big load, Cummins/Dodge.

You want to swallow a big load, Chevy Silverado.


----------



## JustJeff

Boy, that comment sure helped the OP with his question and added a lot to this conversation.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

If a 80HP 7000 lbs skid can push a 10ft box

Why can't a 200hp 7000lbs Gasser push a 8ft blade?

Can someone explain ?


----------



## FredG

1olddogtwo;2121310 said:


> If a 80HP 7000 lbs skid can push a 10ft box
> 
> Why can't a 200hp 7000lbs Gasser push a 8ft blade?
> 
> Can someone explain ?


They used to use 500hp plus gas in snow removal equipment loaders etc. Operated plenty of gas in the day. The ? is do you want to buy one and add to your fleet. No, You do not need a diesel in a plow truck, I do know the diesel works a lot easier under plowing and any other work intended.

The only thing that keeps me from buying a diesel in my personal vehicles is the price in the size vehicle I prefer and whats available. If the extra charges for diesel is a problem buy the gas there is no other reason to compare the diesel to gas they are to different animals. If we were comparing a hemi or gm gas etc this would be a better post. The hemi will out perform while towing or plowing. You been a union operator since the Romans like me. :laughing: you know the difference. Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2121310 said:


> If a 80HP 7000 lbs skid can push a 10ft box
> 
> Why can't a 200hp 7000lbs Gasser push a 8ft blade?
> 
> Can someone explain ?


The general public buys into the advertising/marketing used for diesel pickups.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Exactly, no need for a diesel, the Gasser will accomplish it.

I'm a diesel guy but for snow it's fine to run a gasser.


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer;2121100 said:


> Unlike your lead water, the effects of shrooms wares off...
> 
> Thumbs Up organic over LSD , every time....
> 
> It's been a while... Ho say 34-36 years.....
> Some of It's a littel fuzzy even with a 4 drug rule....


:laughing: :laughing: I remember them. Never messed with them again after I wrecked my 73 olds 98 2dr


----------



## 1olddogtwo

BUFF;2121365 said:


> The general public buys into the advertising/marketing used for diesel pickups.


Hemi......

Vortex.......

Triton........

Brigs&Stratton..........


----------



## LapeerLandscape

1olddogtwo;2121376 said:


> Hemi......
> 
> Vortex.......
> 
> Tri again....
> 
> Brigs&Stratton..........


Fixed it...


----------



## BUFF

1olddogtwo;2121376 said:


> Hemi......
> 
> Vortex.......
> 
> Triton........
> 
> Brigs&Stratton..........


HEMI's are for 'Cuda's

Vortex is a weather ting

Triton is a pitch fork ting

Briggs & Stratton are for go-carts


----------



## SHAWZER

Magnum .....Rocket .....Cobra - Jet ......


----------



## BUFF

Cleveland....


----------



## SnoFarmer

tornado.
windsor,
Shaker


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Bighammer;2121294 said:


> You want to haul a big load, Cummins/Dodge.
> 
> You want to swallow a big load, Chevy Silverado.


Are you still in junior high?


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Briggs & Scrapiron?


----------



## framer1901

Harleyjeff;2121101 said:


> If you're getting "pushed around", it's your rear end that's being pushed, correct? Not your front. So that has nothing to due with the weight of the diesel, which is up front. It's a traction/weight issue. You either don't have enough weight in the rear end, or poor tires. The torque you're talking about, whether it be in a gas truck or diesel is only as good as the traction is. And as the old saying goes, you run out of traction long before you run out of power. A diesel is a 7-8K option with the transmission that goes along with it. The ONLY advantage to plowing with a diesel vs gas, is fuel savings. And right now, diesel is more expensive than gas, so that's either a wash, or the diesel comes up short on that as well. When you compare fuel cost on both vs. MPG. When you're done with the truck yes, you do get more on resale value, but that has nothing to do with it's efficiency or lack of it when plowing snow. The fuel savings will NEVER compensate for the initial cost of the diesel engine and trans. The diesel engine is only advantageous to a person that's towing a lot of weight regularly nowadays. 20 Years ago it was a different story, but not anymore. And this is coming from a diesel owner.


It's the front that gets pushed around, and the added weight of the diesel helps. And yep, you almost always run out of traction before power, that's why we run 1000# of ballast. The fuel savings? That's about a wash either side and isn't even relevant. Whether you're towing weight or pushing a lot of weight, what's the difference?

Let's go hang 16' back blades off two trucks and plow our next lake effect event, no lets do it for the next five years. And during the summer, let's haul around landscape trailers full of bark, dirt or equipment.

Resale? Kelly Blue Book a 2010 F350 Regular cab long box XL 4x4 with 150,000 miles - gas engine $9806, diesel $15351. About a $5500 difference, and if I remember correctly, the diesel option was about 7k, over 5 years, that little motor only really cost 300 bucks a year (a bit more than that due to routine maintainance cots are more)

So, IMO and for what we do with our trucks, they're work trucks after all - I'll spend the 300 bucks a year so that I can take full blades of snow, pull out into traffic towing a skid steer etc....

Look at it this way - all the landscapers - do we buy homeowner style mowers / weed wackers or do we buy commercial grade and why do we?


----------



## SnoFarmer

Iron duke
Stovebolt


----------



## FredG

framer1901;2121432 said:


> It's the front that gets pushed around, and the added weight of the diesel helps. And yep, you almost always run out of traction before power, that's why we run 1000# of ballast. The fuel savings? That's about a wash either side and isn't even relevant. Whether you're towing weight or pushing a lot of weight, what's the difference?
> 
> Let's go hang 16' back blades off two trucks and plow our next lake effect event, no lets do it for the next five years. And during the summer, let's haul around landscape trailers full of bark, dirt or equipment.
> 
> Resale? Kelly Blue Book a 2010 F350 Regular cab long box XL 4x4 with 150,000 miles - gas engine $9806, diesel $15351. About a $5500 difference, and if I remember correctly, the diesel option was about 7k, over 5 years, that little motor only really cost 300 bucks a year (a bit more than that due to routine maintainance cots are more)
> 
> So, IMO and for what we do with our trucks, they're work trucks after all - I'll spend the 300 bucks a year so that I can take full blades of snow, pull out into traffic towing a skid steer etc....
> 
> Look at it this way - all the landscapers - do we buy homeowner style mowers / weed wackers or do we buy commercial grade and why do we?


I'll agree with that,


----------



## SnoFarmer

diesel,
45% efficiency in converting fuel into mechanical energy compared to Petrol at 30%.
 Engine life expectancy is twice as long compared to petrol engines, due to the stronger internal design to cope with higher pressures under combustion.
No need for HT leads, spark plugs and coils, meaning greater reliability especially in damp environments.
Diesel engines are immune to vapour lock and the fuel is not explosive like petrol.
No proportionate decrease in fuel efficiency compared to petrol engines, at higher engine loads.
Produce less heat in cooling and exhaust.
Produce less carbon monoxide and can be used in underground applications.
Can accept turbo/supercharging with out risk of detonation, unlike petrol engines at higher pressure levels.
Higher torque lower in the rev range.
Diesel fuel is denser then petrol and contains roughly 15% more energy.


hondas, Earth dream
fireball, yup, a engine name...
vulcan


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Hybird.





That's right a Prius on steroids is the ticket


----------



## SnoFarmer

^ Wankel.....er


----------



## Buswell Forest

Hoping that Ford really does release the 2017s with a PSD putting out 1000 fpt like the rumors say...
Dang truck will be as fast in the quarter mile as my new 1989 5.0 was.


----------



## SnoFarmer

And we all know, all that matters is how fast a truck is.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2121607 said:


> And we all know, all that matters is how fast a truck is.


Don't forget stacks and a lift kit.


----------



## Casper1

Mark Oomkes;2121621 said:


> Don't forget stacks and a lift kit.


...or white, Amber and green lights.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2121607 said:


> And we all know, all that matters is how fast a truck is.


It does when you're on a mission......


----------



## Buswell Forest

Already told you wingnuts I am a hedonist.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

The best plow truck will have a Bernie Sanders sticker on it....


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2121718 said:


> It does when you're on a mission......


well, all he had to say is that the he was on a mission.


----------



## JMHConstruction

1olddogtwo;2121757 said:


> The best plow truck will have a Bernie Sanders sticker on it....


Do you think he'd give me the truck for free?


----------



## Snow tracker

Native Americans never worried about plow trucks


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Snow tracker;2121819 said:


> Native Americans never worried about plow trucks


I'm a native American and I do.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2121827 said:


> I'm a native American and I do.


He said native not naive....


----------



## Wolverinesfan1

https://plus.google.com/103166495051499069241/posts/FQPvSW3Gqya


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2121843 said:


> He said native not naive....


Crap! :crying::angry::realmad:


----------



## SnoFarmer

Wolverinesfan1;2121852 said:


> https://plus.google.com/103166495051499069241/posts/FQPvSW3Gqya


so.
this is aboot what is the best plow truck not aboot someones
business, we all have businesses.

"revolutionizing" , yea package deals are soothing new...
your a trend setter. for sure.

do you use your plow shoes?

lastly you need to post this again,
"Call,Text, Or Email us Today to be Mosquito and Tick free tomorrow. Serving Traverse City, ,"
because its hard to fined.

where are all the costumer testimonies aboot the friendly and prompt service at a great price, and the package deals are fantastic?
all I see is .
Call,Text, Or Email us Today to be Mosquito and Tick free tomorrow. Serving Traverse City,

I was born here, to so im a native also....


----------



## Mark Oomkes

Wolverinesfan1;2121852 said:


> https://plus.google.com/103166495051499069241/posts/FQPvSW3Gqya


Wrong thread............but that wasn't so difficult, was it?


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer;2121438 said:


> Iron duke
> Stovebolt


Waukesha
continental


----------



## 1olddogtwo

I was kind of wondering the same?

I'll give him the benefit of the doubt......

What does mosquito abatement have to do with the best truck for residential and commercial work?


----------



## SnoFarmer

FredG;2121905 said:


> Waukesha
> continental


don't forget the
P.O.S.
and the S.O.B.


----------



## FredG

some get off topic a little, Have no idea what that was about.


----------



## Mark Oomkes

1olddogtwo;2121906 said:


> I was kind of wondering the same?
> 
> I'll give him the benefit of the doubt......
> 
> What does mosquito abatement have to do with the best truck for residential and commercial work?


Squirrel.............


----------



## SnoFarmer

Mark Oomkes;2121917 said:


> Squirrel.............


Aussehen 99luft Balons


----------



## Mark Oomkes

SnoFarmer;2121925 said:


> Aussehen 99luft Balons


:laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing::laughing:


----------



## 1olddogtwo

FredG;2121913 said:


> some get off topic a little, Have no idea what that was about.


I know right we've done so well so far and some newbie has to come along and trying Jack things up.

Perkins power plant with a CVT transmission


----------



## SnoFarmer

A turbo charged Allis-Chalmers, running a funk, with 4 hydro pumps attached.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

71 series Detroit Diesel. yeah baby!!


----------



## FredG

I don't care if this thread goes on forever. :laughing: I think framer 19 and sno farmers response should pretty much summed it up, If there is any disagreements I would like to here them. Other than that continue with the banter. :laughing: If we are going to strictly discuss is a diesel a necessity your AC, am fm cd, 4x4 and hydoturn aren't either.  Or am I high again?


----------



## FredG

1olddogtwo;2121941 said:


> 71 series Detroit Diesel. yeah baby!!


Awesome RPM and reliability but need the ear plugs.  :laughing: I have one in a terex loader. Works like a mule and fun once in a while but sure can make some noise.


----------



## SnoFarmer

I like a 4x4 with a selection or gears, that does the job,
and a running engine is always a plus.

What color of truck is best?

p,s the AC did/does push snow....

the A/C is responsible for must of my hearing loss.lol

that and the whine of large water pumps.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

FredG;2121969 said:


> Awesome RPM and reliability but need the ear plugs.  :laughing: I have one in a terex loader. Works like a mule and fun once in a while but sure can make some noise.


I want to say it was an old Terex b14 scraper that Iran years ago that made me deaf today


----------



## Mark Oomkes

What???

Speak up!


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Mark Oomkes;2121980 said:


> What???
> 
> Speak up!


A

Plowsite gave me Fargo accent, A


----------



## FredG

1olddogtwo;2121976 said:


> I want to say it was an old Terex b14 scraper that Iran years ago that made me deaf today


Probably did your back no justice.


----------



## FredG

SnoFarmer;2121975 said:


> I like a 4x4 with a selection or gears, that does the job,
> and a running engine is always a plus.
> 
> What color of truck is best?
> 
> p,s the AC did/does push snow....
> 
> the A/C is responsible for must of my hearing loss.lol
> 
> that and the whine of large water pumps.


The groomer is awesome, But the back ground is better, My bombie has a 3sp. Fast on flat not so good on upgrades when traveling. Color of truck, most visible. :laughing: AC has no purpose for plowing, It was a example of what is necessary.

Guys don't want to invest in hydro. spreaders, The gas and the electric are cheaper. Which one is more reliable and less troublesome. If these guys would not worry about all the fluff instead specs. they could afford the diesel. Guys are still buying 2016 reg cab with diesel without all the fluff for less money than the gas all fluffed up. The municipality's do it all the time.

Beside the banter this thread is useless in my opinion.


----------



## SnoFarmer

FredG;2122002 said:


> The groomer is awesome, But the back ground is better.
> 
> Beside the banter this thread is useless in my opinion.


Groomer is a 2 speed..
Background, the Elk Mountains, in the maroon bells wilderness.Thumbs Up


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2122030 said:


> Groomer is a 2 speed..
> Background, the Elk Mountains, in the maroon bells wilderness.Thumbs Up


On the east side of the bells there's some nice hot springs at tree line that you access using the Conundrum Creek Trail. It's aboot 10miles each way and you pick up aboot 4200' in elevation. August is the best time for star gazing/meteor showers.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2122035 said:


> On the east side of the bells there's some nice hot springs at tree line that you access using the Conundrum Creek Trail. It's aboot 10miles each way and you pick up aboot 4200' in elevation. August is the best time for star gazing/meteor showers.


Been there, good times...
Done a few things thereThumbs Up

The Trailhead begins at an altitude of aboot 8,500, with the hot springs a boot 12,000 feet.

A lot of butiful people from cb frequent the springs in the shoulder seasons.
The spring would be a way to the left of that pic.

I drove 2 diffrent trucks, both were blue.
I belive Italan peak is the higest point in that pic I posted.
Between the stack and cab.


----------



## BUFF

SnoFarmer;2122042 said:


> Been there, good times...
> Done a few things thereThumbs Up
> 
> The Trailhead begins at an altitude of aboot 8,500, with the hot springs a boot 12,000 feet.
> 
> A lot of butiful people from cb frequent the springs in the shoulder seasons.
> The spring would be a way to the left of that pic.
> 
> I drove 2 diffrent trucks, both were blue.
> I belive Italan peak is the higest point in that pic I posted.
> Between the stack and cab.


Only walked from the east side, it's pretty rewarding when you get up there and soak.


----------



## SnoFarmer

BUFF;2122091 said:


> Only walked from the east side, it's pretty rewarding when you get up there and soak.


Aspen is only 32mi from CB as the crow flies.


----------



## 1olddogtwo

Thoughts about propane?

Buffy's new stacker got me thinking.


----------



## SnoFarmer

1olddogtwo;2122095 said:


> Thoughts about propane?
> 
> Buffy's new stacker got me thinking.


For the camper Thumbs Up

For a Truck, no thank you.


----------

